

Rands in Repose: How to Write a Book - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/06/28/how_to_write_a_book.html

======
Jun8
Excellent post! Also check out his survey of notebooks that are nice to use as
journals
([http://randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/06/01/sweet_decay.htm...](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/06/01/sweet_decay.html)).
And I thought I was the weird one, obsessing about details like these. One
important thing he forgot, though: the smell of the paper.

------
jhawk28
My favorite quote: if I stopped being a software engineering manager, my voice
would quickly become an echo of how things used to be rather than how they
are.

I find that the "software engineering manager" can be substituted for a number
of other fields.

